# A Guppy Having Babies



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

This amazing high definition video takes an up close look at the miracle of birth. You will see a gravid female guppy ( technically it's a female Orchid Endler ) giving birth to her 37 babies. There is lots of information, supported by video clips, that I am sure will amaze even the most jaded guppy/endler enthusiast. This video took a couple months to make and is one of my best productions yet. 
I have scoured youtube for videos of this type, and this is the best one I have ever seen. Please give it a view and leave a comment on my youtube page telling me what you think. 
https://youtu.be/gAA4jx9-lE0


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulation! I like to see my guppies giving birth. It's so great. https://portlandaquarium.net/category/freshwater-species/


----------

